# HELP! Frozen Iceberg



## coastwisher (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi all!! I am hoping that someone can help me. I have a head of Iceberg lettuce that was, unfortunately, pushed to the back of the bottom shelf of my fridge and is now frozen. What can you do with frozen lettuce???  I know that it is unusable for a salad, or anything fresh, but what I am wondering is if .... a big if .... there is some other way, even cooked, to use it. I know I have, personally, never heard of cooked lettuce, but I was hoping against all hope that someone here might know of some way to use this lettuce. I know it's inexpensive, but I still hate to waste it. Any and all ideas are very welcome. Thanks to all for any input.

Have a blessed day!!! :smiles:


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I'm afraid it's pretty well gone. Most recipes in which lettuce is cooked use lettuces that are a little "tougher". Iceberg has so much water content that it just gets nasty when cooked, or even wilted, IMHO.


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

,,compost,,


----------



## chefjohnpaul (Mar 9, 2000)

You could bean someone with it and see if they come after you.....:bounce:

As Pete said there is sooooo much water in iceberg that once frozen then thawed you have just well...shmooo. Take a few bites, you won't mind throwing it out.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

It is sometimes used as a garnish for soup (called chiffonade) it is cut julianne and put in soup before service. Also having worked with chinese chefs, they take any left over mixed greens and use it to fill egg rolls mixed with other ingredients, they waste nothing.


----------



## jbd (Mar 17, 2008)

My wife was convinced a head of iceburg lettuce was ruined because it was frozen in her opinion. It was a large very solid head when she bought it. She placed it on the counter to throw away and then got a phone call. I checked it later and it looked to me that only the outer part migh have frozen. I removed the some of the outer layer of leaves and found perfectly fine iceburg lettuce. The parts that were frozen became compost for the flower beds.


----------



## coastwisher (Sep 26, 2008)

The only thing about that is that I couldn't get away! I only have one good leg to run on! lol They'd catch me SOOO fast!!! It might be fun, though ..... :suprise:

I like the eggroll idea, and my family loves them, so I might give that a try if the entire head is "bad". Once I chuck the outer leaves into the compost, perhaps I'll have something salvageable. Thank you everyone!!!!

Cheers!! :beer:


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Make some pork meatballs with ginger, garlic, salt, white pepper and poach them in low sodium broth with a few slices of ginger and sliced onion. Remove from broth and transfer to large bowl with one or two whole lettuce leaves. Strain hot broth over it and serve. Garnish with green onions and a few drops of sesame oil.


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

take it out and stare at it in silence for 3 hours as a punishment for buying iceburg in the first place.


----------



## cypressrider (Oct 7, 2008)

Natures cleaner from the garden.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Sounds like the salad I got from food service at school last week. Everything was frozen. The cherry tomatoes made good weapons :lol:


----------



## coastwisher (Sep 26, 2008)

kuan: Thanks for the great sounding recipe. I love it!

Mary B: Hey .. not a bad idea. Probably as good as a potato gun!!! :lol:

RPMcMurphy: A fitting punishment for my crime.  DH loves a "mixed green" salad, which is the only reason I purchase the darned stuff! Unfortunately, I just didn't get to it fast enough, and the back of the bottom shelf does freeze fast! *sigh*

Oh well!

Have a WONDERFUL evening!!


----------



## sheila blare (Jun 7, 2016)

I have used frozen lettuce many times, I add the frozen lettuce to the dish right before serving, also I have used frozen lettuce in many soups. Have a Blessed day !!!


----------

